# how do i remove cluster



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have a 1990 200 10vtq and i am removing the cluster so i can replace the ignition switch. i got the wheel off and the cluster bolts off, but it only slides out an inch or more than it hangs on somthing. im out of ideas. anyone have a diagram?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

you gotta unscrew then take off the trim piece in front of the speedo. casue the speedo is attached to it. Then just tug on it. It will come undone. You may have to work it back and forth, but those things are pretty sturdy.


----------

